# A big dog got me in his mouth



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Seems some guy's bird dog found this little fellow washed up on the lakeshore and brought him to the guy. The guy brought him to us. Must have been a pretty good bird dog - it never even mussed up the little fellows fuzz/feathers. He's perfect and he's going to be a big handsome Mallard duck someday.

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a darling.
And a good dog. 

Must have been so scary to be carried around in the dog's mouth.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie! Thank goodness for that dog's soft mouth!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What GREAT news, Nab!!

Wishing all the best for this cute little fuzz ball!!

Sending LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute duckling and a great story, Nab! 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Gosh...Baby ducks are so cute. That nice little Bird Dog propably fell in luv with his cuteness.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad he is okay and so cute!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

my dogs would have eaten little ducky! this dog was good indeed!


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

well now you know how i got into the rehab business,..you have a wetland mallard,as it grows on corn mesh,chicken scratch,.the down will change then you will find out if it is a drake or hen,.60 days full grown,feathered and ready for lift off,please protect accordingly,..sincerely james waller


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Part of me didn't want to open this thread!  LOL... I covered my peepers!!! lol.... and SURPRISE!!!!!!! VERY GOOD BOY that Bird dog was!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPIE for him and the perfect delivery... so glad he is in your hands NAB! Insanely  cute!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Adorable with a captial A!, It would be hard for me to see that one go when the time comes....he ended up in the right place..wonderful. when I see baby ducks Im always amazed how they make it through out there, they are so small and vulnerable.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

He's gorgous!!!! And dogs know what they're doing dont they!!
Lovely!
XxX


----------



## Telessa (Dec 22, 2008)

*I have a lonely one of those too!*

Wish you were not so far away! I have one that could use a friend. I am taking care of one that a boy in the neighborhood found running in his yard. Looks just like this one, maybe a bit darker and smaller (smaller than my 1 week old Rhode Island Reds). If I had to guess, I would say he was left behind in the egg.

The boy's thought was that he could just run with my tame water fowl. But of course we couldn't do that. We tried putting him in with a bantam chick, she hen pecked him. He seems very lonely and depressed.

I guess I will do my best to just keep him eating and drinking.



nabisho said:


> Seems some guy's bird dog found this little fellow washed up on the lakeshore and brought him to the guy. The guy brought him to us. Must have been a pretty good bird dog - it never even mussed up the little fellows fuzz/feathers. He's perfect and he's going to be a big handsome Mallard duck someday.
> 
> NAB


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Duck update*

This little fellow is growning soo fast - he's going to be a handsome fellow or a mighty pretty girl hard to tell right at this age - in ether case he/she is mighty cute.

NAB


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow! they do grow fast,, just wondering what exactly do you feed him?...looks like some corn in there?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Goose/duck food & chick starter*



spirit wings said:


> wow! they do grow fast,, just wondering what exactly do you feed him?...looks like some corn in there?


We mix 50/50 goose & duck food with chick starter. The chick starter looks kind of like corn but it's not - it's a formula stuff, has all the extra vitamins, minerals & meds the little ones need. I forget the brand but most feed stores carry the stuff.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So, Nab...WHAT will happen to the (now) little one when he/she grows up??

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Down to the lake or to one of the WL refudges*

Probably take him out to Stillwater wildlife refudge - several perfect duck places out there and "No Hunting Allowed".

NAB 

Here's a little clearer shot of the dnacing Barnie you might like. Pretty bird, you can see the coloring and those black eyes better in this picture.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great shot showing the gorgeous feather coloration and heart shaped face...and those wicked looking talons!


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Dang, baby ducks are just too cute.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great owl photo, Nab! Darling duckling too. BUT I now must post what I almost did when you first posted that duckling .. I'm not at all sure it is a Mallard. The "eye line" is totally not right for a Mallard and the bill is just not quite the right color for a Mallard duckling. Bless you and yours regardless for helping this little duck, but I kinda don't think it is a Mallard.

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*You might be right*

we'll know when he gets grown up - I'll post a picture when he goes outside to the duck cage should be able to tell exactly what he/she is by then.

NAB


----------

